# Wössner China Moon & Friend



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 17, 2020)

This is my very first Wössner China Moon blooming for the third time.
I got it from Cloud's back in 2014 as a small seedling. It first bloomed in 2017. Then, again in 2018.
I was very excited to see two spikes going, but one of them aborted itself.
So, a lone flower, again, but being a yellow flower fan, I'm very happy with this one.
Two new growths are well on their way already. So this is a good grower, too.

The second photo shows some brown blemish because I took it to the society meeting the day before.  

It has a nice scent of sweet citrus plus baby powder, kind of. Hard to describe exactly.
The delenatii album smells like roses in general, very pleasant and fresh!


----------



## Don I (Mar 17, 2020)

Very nice. I can hardly wait for Cloud's to open up again in April.
Don


----------



## Paphluvr (Mar 17, 2020)

Beautiful flower and very attractive foliage, too.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 17, 2020)

Nice shape!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 18, 2020)

Wonderful pair. I love the shape of the Wössner China Moon.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Mar 18, 2020)

That Wossner China Moon is fantastic.


----------



## Achamore (Mar 18, 2020)

Wonderful..!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 18, 2020)

that is very nice!


----------



## gego (Mar 18, 2020)

Very well grown. Aside from having a quality flower...


----------



## Markhamite (Mar 18, 2020)

Beautiful huge chunky flower.


----------



## stefan-frank (Mar 19, 2020)

Wunderschön -Traumhaft


----------



## Djthomp28 (Mar 19, 2020)

Your parvis are lovely. What a pair!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 20, 2020)

stefan-frank said:


> Wunderschön -Traumhaft


Vielen dank!!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 20, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> Your parvis are lovely. What a pair!


Thank you!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 20, 2020)

Markhamite said:


> Beautiful huge chunky flower.


I like beautiful huge chunky flowers.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 20, 2020)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Wonderful pair. I love the shape of the Wössner China Moon.


Yes, it is a good one. I've been letting go of other seedlings one by one since I have this one.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 20, 2020)

mrhappyrotter said:


> That Wossner China Moon is fantastic.


Don't you just love it when the first blooming plant turns out very close to your ideal and then it blooms again & again with consistent quality? 
I would love to have a back up of this plant just in case, but the rootball is just insanely big and tight. For now, I'm going to have to wait for it to get larger and fall apart on its own.


----------



## BrucherT (Mar 20, 2020)

Happypaphy7 said:


> This is my very first Wössner China Moon blooming for the third time.
> I got it from Cloud's back in 2014 as a small seedling. It first bloomed in 2017. Then, again in 2018.
> I was very excited to see two spikes going, but one of them aborted itself.
> So, a lone flower, again, but being a yellow flower fan, I'm very happy with this one.
> ...


What a gorgeous plant.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 27, 2020)

BrucherT said:


> What a gorgeous plant.


 
Right? I like the glossy green leaves with subtle patterns on them. Others turned out more like armeniacum (proportionally narrower and long), but this particular plant has rather chunky look, which I really like.
It is not often that I like both the flower and the plant. Usually one is good and the other is off somewhere. hahaha


----------



## Just1more (Mar 27, 2020)

So very beautiful, both plant and bloom! Yellow flowers bring me joy!!!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 30, 2020)

Just1more said:


> So very beautiful, both plant and bloom! Yellow flowers bring me joy!!!



I love yellow flowers!! 
Large portion of my collections are hybrids involving armeniacum and malipoense one way or another.


----------



## Just1more (Mar 31, 2020)

I’m a total novice when growing paphs. I have an album delenatii that I had thought would bloom this Spring,looks like I my thought was wrong. Are they more difficult to bloom than delenatii vinicolor?


----------



## lori.b (Mar 31, 2020)

Yellows are my favourites. Last year my China Moon sent up a spike and when it was about 6" tall the bud blasted for no reason that I could figure out. Can anyone shed any light on that? Chalk it up to being a first bloom? The plant now has two new growths that are growing well so hopefully it'll have better luck next time.


----------



## setaylien (Mar 31, 2020)

Just1more said:


> I’m a total novice when growing paphs. I have an album delenatii that I had thought would bloom this Spring,looks like I my thought was wrong. Are they more difficult to bloom than delenatii vinicolor?


All forma album paphs as far as I know, are more deliberate growers than their normally coloured counterparts. The fact you really need to know regarding Paph. delenatii is that it is not in need of calcium at all, unlike most other species. Oyster shell or limestone in the compost will be detrimental, not helpful. I have had the best results growing delenatii in either straight sphagnum moss or a mixture of moss and fine bark.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 1, 2020)

Just1more said:


> I’m a total novice when growing paphs. I have an album delenatii that I had thought would bloom this Spring,looks like I my thought was wrong. Are they more difficult to bloom than delenatii vinicolor?



I have only one album delenatii. Mine grows and blooms without issues. I have read quite a few other people's story about all forms of delenatii. This species regardless of their color forms, is generally a easy one.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 1, 2020)

lori.b said:


> Yellows are my favourites. Last year my China Moon sent up a spike and when it was about 6" tall the bud blasted for no reason that I could figure out. Can anyone shed any light on that? Chalk it up to being a first bloom? The plant now has two new growths that are growing well so hopefully it'll have better luck next time.



If you don't see any pest like thrips or scales, and your plant didn't experience drastic changes in temperature, then, I would say bud blasting just happens sometimes. I hope it will give you two flowers when those new growths mature in the near future.


----------



## Guldal (Apr 1, 2020)

Both beauties... and the delenatii seems to be of quite nice size, when seen next to the Moon!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 2, 2020)

Guldal said:


> Both beauties... and the delenatii seems to be of quite nice size, when seen next to the Moon!


That delenatii is actually quite small. The "Moon" looks large because the floral segments are big and round. The natural spread is only about 11cm.


----------



## Guldal (Apr 2, 2020)

Ah, that makes sense... not half-moon, but a small-moon... But, never the less: a beautifull and very well propotioned one!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 2, 2020)

The yellow full Moon is stunning.
The small white Moon is delicately beautiful.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 4, 2020)

Guldal said:


> Ah, that makes sense... not half-moon, but a small-moon... But, never the less: a beautifull and very well propotioned one!



I have one with a tiny but nearly perfectly round one. Not too crazy about it. I have some more "moons" I'm waiting to see flowers on, but for now, I'm very happy with this one!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 4, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> The yellow full Moon is stunning.
> The small white Moon is delicately beautiful.



Yeah, I really like how this one turned out and it has been consistent every time. This is its third or fourth bloom, so it's a willing plant, which is nice.


----------



## Guldal (Apr 4, 2020)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I have some more "moons" I'm waiting to see ...



Thank god, you added "...flowers on"!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 6, 2020)

Guldal said:


> Thank god, you added "...flowers on"!


Would that have made a dirty joke in Denmark??


----------



## Guldal (Apr 6, 2020)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Would that have made a dirty joke in Denmark??



Well, I thought it would in english: moons...'mooning'... but seemingly this non-native speaker fell flat on his face!


----------

